# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Καρουμπαλο

## Mina15

Καλησπέρα. Δεν έχω δει να το αναφέρουν κάπου αλλού. Κάποιες φορές βγάζω ένα Καρουμπαλο στο κεφαλή στην κορυφή του.όταν συμβαίνει αυτό έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα τις κρίσεις πανικού. Κοκκινισμα ταχυκαρδια μου ανεβαίνει η πίεση και τρεμουλο φοβάμαι πολύ σε όσους γιατρούς έχω πάει μου λενε δεν είναι τίποτα αλλά εγώ έχω αλλάξει όλοι τη ζωή μου.Προσέχω να μην με ακουμπήσουν στο κεφαλή δεν πάω κομμωτήριο δεν κάνω γυμναστική δεν πιάνω κοτσιδα τα μαλλιά μου και διάφορα άλλα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Mina15

Επίσης παίρνω και φαρμακευτική αγωγή αλλά δεν μου αρέσει η ζωή που κάνω :/

----------


## AngelosA

Γιατί σε πειράζει αυτό το καρούμπαλο? σε πονάει? εξογκώνει πολύ?

----------


## Mina15

> Γιατί σε πειράζει αυτό το καρούμπαλο? σε πονάει? εξογκώνει πολύ?


Ούτε με πονάει ούτε εξογκωνεται απλά όταν βγαίνει έχω πολύ άσχημη αίσθηση κοκκινιζω μου ανεβαίνει η πίεση και γιατί να το βγαζω; αν είναι κάτι επικινδυνο; φοβαμαι :/

----------


## AngelosA

Οι γιατροί μπορούν να βοηθήσουν μόνο αν υπάρχουν συμπτώματα. Αν για παράδειγμα το σημείο έχει κοκκινίσει ή φουσκώσει ή αν σε πονάει αλλιώς καλύτερα είναι να το αφήσεις να φύγει σιγά σιγά μόνο του. Όλοι λίγο πολύ πάντα κάτι έχουμε. Το σώμα συνεχεία από μόνο του έχει τις άμυνες του να μας κρατά ζωντανούς. Ποτέ όμως δεν είναι κανένα σώμα τέλειο. Τι μια θα έχουμε λίγα σπυράκια, την άλλη λίγο πονοκέφαλο, μετά λίγη ευκοιλιότητα. Εμένα παράδειγμα είναι λίγο φουσκωμένος πάντα ο λαιμός μου και το ένα πόδι μου είναι λίγο πιο μακρύ. Κανείς δεν το προσέχει και δεν πονάω. Οπότε το ξεχνάω και συνεχίζω την ζωή μου. Τους φίλους μου και τις σχέσεις μου ΄δεν τους πειράζει. Ούτε καν το πρόσεξαν ποτέ.

----------


## Mina15

> Οι γιατροί μπορούν να βοηθήσουν μόνο αν υπάρχουν συμπτώματα. Αν για παράδειγμα το σημείο έχει κοκκινίσει ή φουσκώσει ή αν σε πονάει αλλιώς καλύτερα είναι να το αφήσεις να φύγει σιγά σιγά μόνο του. Όλοι λίγο πολύ πάντα κάτι έχουμε. Το σώμα συνεχεία από μόνο του έχει τις άμυνες του να μας κρατά ζωντανούς. Ποτέ όμως δεν είναι κανένα σώμα τέλειο. Τι μια θα έχουμε λίγα σπυράκια, την άλλη λίγο πονοκέφαλο, μετά λίγη ευκοιλιότητα. Εμένα παράδειγμα είναι λίγο φουσκωμένος πάντα ο λαιμός μου και το ένα πόδι μου είναι λίγο πιο μακρύ. Κανείς δεν το προσέχει και δεν πονάω. Οπότε το ξεχνάω και συνεχίζω την ζωή μου. Τους φίλους μου και τις σχέσεις μου ΄δεν τους πειράζει. Ούτε καν το πρόσεξαν ποτέ.






Το πρόβλημα μου είναι γιατί να βγαίνει όμως αυτό το καρουμπαλακι; και όταν βγαίνει κοκκινιζω τόσο πολύ που φοβάμαι μην πάθω τίποτα:/

----------


## AngelosA

ότι και να είναι θα περάσει. Μια μέρα ούτε καν θα το θυμαάσαι οτι σε απασχολούσε.

----------


## Mina15

> ότι και να είναι θα περάσει. Μια μέρα ούτε καν θα το θυμαάσαι οτι σε απασχολούσε.


 Το θέμα είναι τώρα τι κάνω!!

----------


## akis1

από άγχος είναι :)

χαλαρωσε απλα...!!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> από άγχος είναι :)
> 
> χαλαρωσε απλα...!!!!!


Απαγορευονται οι διαγνωσεις .......

----------


## akis1

> Απαγορευονται οι διαγνωσεις .......


Αντε βρε αληθεια; Λυπαμαι πραγματικα αλλα καλο δεν θα ητανε να παει για μια αξονικη;

----------

